# Any fun 3d shoots in York PA area?



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

let me know...just moved here,,,,,looking too shoot..dave


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Go to the United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania wesite, or 3DShoots.com, and click the "Find Shoots" link.
Lots of clubs post their schedules on them, and they are easy to use.

You want a great shoot, come to www.LimerickBowmen.com, but we are in Montgomery Co, so it would be about 1 1/2 hours, Maybe a little more.

You are also close to the Rinehart R 100, the IBO Pa State Championship (This year), and the "Camp Mack" shoot, living in Dallastown as you are.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

www.3dshoots.com Lots of info on there. Also sheck out the ArcheryTalk regional shoot info pages.


----------



## ross600 (Mar 10, 2008)

im from the york area and there are about 5-6 small clubs. there is atleast a shoot somewhere everyweekend. once i get a master schedule together ill get a copy online for you if you would like.


----------



## firefighter16 (Mar 9, 2009)

deerheaven said:


> let me know...just moved here,,,,,looking too shoot..dave


from firefighter16 I live in the franklin county area and belong to the south mountain fish and game my club and others in the area hold 3D shoots every
weekend when shoots post I will post them here your about 40 minuts away


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ross600 said:


> im from the york area and there are about 5-6 small clubs. there is atleast a shoot somewhere everyweekend. once i get a master schedule together ill get a copy online for you if you would like.


thank you


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Two shoots*

There are two shoots this weekend within 45 min of york. 1st is Ephrata Bowman and 2nd is Adamstown rod and gun. Take 30e to 222n, then 222n to the Reamstown exit. Both clubs are within 4 miles of that exit. Look at the NE regional shoots at the lower section of the first forum.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Jakeslush said:


> There are two shoots this weekend within 45 min of york. 1st is Ephrata Bowman and 2nd is Adamstown rod and gun. Take 30e to 222n, then 222n to the Reamstown exit. Both clubs are within 4 miles of that exit. Look at the NE regional shoots at the lower section of the first forum.


thanks,,,looking for next saturday March 21


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

deerheaven said:


> thanks,,,looking for next saturday March 21


I believe that Paradise and Big Chiques both are holding a shoot next weekend.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Jakeslush said:


> I believe that Paradise and Big Chiques both are holding a shoot next weekend.


yes and York archers on sunday


----------

